# switch wiring...?



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ok guys the jeep forum failed me on this question so i come to the most helpful guys i know. im gonna be installing up to 10 offroad lights on the jeep and im wanting to wire it with a 3 position rocker with a normally on/off/on with stock ligh settings. there will be 5 switches controlling the lights. i know how to wire that situation but im wanting round illuminated mini rockers and i cant find them in the 3 position feature so my deal is..... who can tell me how to wire my lights with a 2 position rocker so that i have the same feature as the 3 position


feel free to move this to the appropriate thread if this one isnt suitable


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't. On a three-position switch the lines are in the center and the loads are on the outside. You can only lock one side or the other to the center lines at a time, so the only way to make one 2-way switch work is to put all loads on the one end. You could use two-two way switches-just bridge the lines to each and split the loads to either one. Twice the switches though. Seems like I saw some lighted three-ways on ebay a while back. I'll take a look and if I find some I'll send you the link.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i appreciate mk. wouldnt i have 2 switches if u consider my jeep switches. i mean ill wire a set of fogs to switch on with the low beams but still have it to come on by itself and leave off completely. wouldnt it b possible with a relay?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I logged in and you beat me to it NM. Just make sure to run some relays on them lights.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

*About Choosing an Electrical Switch*


More




Close *Rocker Switches*













Illuminated High-Amp








Three-Position Illuminated








Illuminated Standard








Standard








Slim Line








Miniature








Illuminated Miniature


For a lower profile and smoother look than toggle switches, snap these rocker switches into your panel. Maximum voltage is 250 AC except illuminated miniature are 125 AC and illuminated high-amp are 110 AC. Miniature and illuminated miniature switches have 3/16" quick-disconnects; standard and illuminated standard switches have 1/4" quick-disconnects; and all others


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i like the square one that is the second from the top. do u know where i could find some of them


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

go to McMaster-Carr web site and scroll down the page to the electrical section and click on toggle switches and look at what the have . they have the on-off-on lighted switches u need.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

dang they only come in white. thanks tho


----------

